# [Wet Thumb Forum]-need some help



## jolywoo (Mar 23, 2004)

I having some algea growth that keeps coming back after a remove it. The thing that bugs me is that i dont know what could be the cause.
30g, 96watts cf lights, diy co2 - 30ppm
ph - 6.6
kh - 4
gh - 5
no3 - 7ppm - lamotte
po4 - .5-1ppm - seachem 
k - 20ppm
i add po4 and kno3 twice a week
3ml flourish every other day.
30% water change once a week

i'm getting some greenspot on my plants but mostly on my echinodorus tenelus. On the tips of the tenellus is some black looking algea that i cant identify








on some stem plants i keep getting this algea that different from my tenellus. it grows only on the top and nowhere else. its the easiest algea that i dealt with because it easily comes off.








plant growth is good and i get lots of pearling but i'm lost. thanks for the help

30gallon tank, 3.2 watts/g, eheim filter with co2

[This message was edited by tbarb on Fri April 04 2003 at 09:24 AM.]


----------



## jolywoo (Mar 23, 2004)

I having some algea growth that keeps coming back after a remove it. The thing that bugs me is that i dont know what could be the cause.
30g, 96watts cf lights, diy co2 - 30ppm
ph - 6.6
kh - 4
gh - 5
no3 - 7ppm - lamotte
po4 - .5-1ppm - seachem 
k - 20ppm
i add po4 and kno3 twice a week
3ml flourish every other day.
30% water change once a week

i'm getting some greenspot on my plants but mostly on my echinodorus tenelus. On the tips of the tenellus is some black looking algea that i cant identify








on some stem plants i keep getting this algea that different from my tenellus. it grows only on the top and nowhere else. its the easiest algea that i dealt with because it easily comes off.








plant growth is good and i get lots of pearling but i'm lost. thanks for the help

30gallon tank, 3.2 watts/g, eheim filter with co2

[This message was edited by tbarb on Fri April 04 2003 at 09:24 AM.]


----------



## imported_Mark (Mar 4, 2003)

3mL of flourish three times a week in a 30 gallon tank? This is the flourish that supplements all of the trace minerals, correct? Read the directions carefully. It says 1-2mL once or twice a week for every 53 gallons. That might be the cause of your problem right there. What kinds of fish do you have in there?


----------



## jolywoo (Mar 23, 2004)

I thought most people double the amount that is shown on the flourish bottle in a heavily planted tank? I guess this is the part i am unsure about since you cant really test for trace minerals. Its hard to tell if i'm dosing too much or too little. i'll try adding less next time.
I have 2 SAEs and about 7 tetras

30gallon tank, 3.2 watts/g, eheim filter with co2


----------



## ekim (Jan 31, 2004)

You are right tbarb, the direction are for low light non CO2 injected tanks!
I would actually add more than you are adding (3x 3ml) maybe 7-8mls 2-3 x a week!


----------



## jolywoo (Mar 23, 2004)

since today was water change day, i decided to increase my flourish to 7ml. Will flourish give me enough iron for plants? i also have 100% flourite. i have a bottle of seachem iron but i'm afraid to use it.

30gallon tank, 3.2 watts/g, eheim filter with co2


----------



## ekim (Jan 31, 2004)

I am adding 15ml of seachem flourish & 8ml of seachem iron, 2 times a week.... my tank is twice a big as yours, with a little less light.









Do your leaves look a little "yellowish"?


----------



## jolywoo (Mar 23, 2004)

its been over a week since increasing my flourish to 7ml 3x a week and 4ml iron 2x a week. there is no new algea that I see, its pretty amazing that trace minerals where thelimiting nutrient. 
now that i got rid of the algea problem, a new one shows up. 
i'll post this problem on the general section.

30gallon tank, 3.2 watts/g, eheim filter with co2


----------



## IUnknown (Feb 24, 2004)

So the algae appears on the growing tips because the shoot tips die off from the deficiency, right?


----------



## Kathy (Feb 2, 2003)

Doesn't look like the shoots are dead. That is BGA on the tips, a filament floats throught the water and lands there, lots of light it is happy and grows its little colony overnight. 

Doesn't hurt the plant and comes off easily but unless you remove it from the tank not just brush it off it just floats around til it finds a new perch to grow from. Well, it always escapes and grows back but there would be less of it.

Tbarb, the black spot algae is leaving new leaves alone? That would be great. My latifolia was a mess, thought tenellus was okay but was fooled- smaller leaves make it harder to see!

I increased my micros and got a really yummy fast growing green glass algae. Fish and snails love it and two days after its appearance it is eaten up. Guess I'll keep up the higher dosage to see if black spot will go away.


----------



## jolywoo (Mar 23, 2004)

the shoot tips arent dead, they just had the BGA on them which came off easily. a deficiency showed up after the algea was gone. the spot algea doesnt appear on new leaves, just some on the older ones that were left from before.

30gallon tank, 3.2 watts/g, eheim filter with co2


----------

